# Mule deer, Millcreek



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I've gotten into elk up there, moose, tons of does, and some small/average bucks.

I'm curious to know what everyone's experience is up there for big bucks?

Don't need location, or where you hunt, just want to know if you've gotten into them?

From my personal experience, I've gotten into more 4x4 bucks up Cottonwood than Millcreek.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

I stopped going up to Millcreek, there's some deer up there but there are way too many mountain bikers and granolas now.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

NVDuckin said:


> I stopped going up to Millcreek, there's some deer up there but there are way too many mountain bikers and granolas now.


You're doing this wrong. We as hunters need to make our presence known. There's way too many places we've stepped aside to the "granolas" and it will only get worse. I'm not saying we need to start a war, but the more we make our presence known, the more we'll ensure that areas stay multi-use rather than giving them all the say.

There's an area I deer hunt that's practically overrun with mountain bikers now. I was dragging a deer down the same trail one day and moved it off since I heard a mountain biker coming. He shook his head in disapproval as he went by. That's just reality but I hope it made him more mindful of biking during hunting season next time if he doesn't want to see dead deer.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

moabxjeeper said:


> NVDuckin said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped going up to Millcreek, there's some deer up there but there are way too many mountain bikers and granolas now.
> ...


What a pu$$.. I'm definitely putting some time in up there. Might as well, I can chase elk and deer.

How big was your buck?


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

moabxjeeper said:


> You're doing this wrong. We as hunters need to make our presence known. There's way too many places we've stepped aside to the "granolas" and it will only get worse. I'm not saying we need to start a war, but the more we make our presence known, the more we'll ensure that areas stay multi-use rather than giving them all the say.


I guess I was too ambiguous. I tend to avoid areas that get crowded regardless. I like to get away from people in general when I hunt, I'd do the same if the parking lot was full of bow hunters. Maybe I should change things up since I have yet to harvest anything with my bow anyways, ha ha.

That being said, your point still stands and I agree with you.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I’m going to be looking for deer in mill creek here soon and it will be my first exposure to hunting in that canyon. Not really concerned with dirty looks from tree huggers if I know I am doing everything by the book.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I try and take the time to be overly friendly to most people. Most people are just afraid of what they don't understand. I have to laugh when someone tells me they're worried about getting shot during archery season. But i'd say 95% of my interactions with the non-hunting public have been positive. 

Most places along the front are the same. Plenty of non-hunters, but plenty of animals are available with a little effort.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah I have been hunting up Big Cottonwood with my bow last year and the people we ran into wanted to know if we had seen anything. Didn’t seem too bothered that we were hunting. Of course we just popped out of the trees on them and they were probably surprised we were by them haha


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Ray said:


> What a pu$$.. I'm definitely putting some time in up there. Might as well, I can chase elk and deer.
> 
> How big was your buck?


It was a pretty big 3 point. I was doing the courteous thing and pulling the deer off to the side and out of their way whenever I heard a bike coming. With that dude in particular though, it would have been entertaining watching him Superman over my deer. Maybe I should have left it that time...


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

It’s been a few years but I used to spend quite a bit of time chasing deer on the ridge between big cottonwood and mill creek. 
I’d see plenty of nice bucks up there(enough to keep me going on that death march to 10000 ft). It seemed to me then, that there was something in the genes there to produce a lot of big 3 pts. 
I think earlier season was better I’d see less deer up that high after September. Or maybe I was just distracted by my rut hunting November spots and I went there less.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

that's a crowded area for sure. if you're hunting there i'd suggest not making your truck a billboard for hunting. i've seen too many hunters with flat tires in the main lot. 

for deer, i've had 4x and 3x bachelor herds that have nearly run me over. also had mtn bikes do the same. the hike is tough and the pack out is tougher. i've grown to prefer a different style of hunting lately that allows me to put in as much effort for more opportunity, gain and less 2 leggers. 

good luck with your hunt


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

we hunted that Millcreek area a bit late last extended, yes many hikers, but you can hike up high enough to get away from them, one nice thing is if you run across a nice buck on your way in, they may be used t hikers and just sit there long enough for you to get a shot off?

we didn't see monsters but it held deer


----------

